# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  الصلد غاسروكا (الصور تحكي الجسارة في مبارة الترجي)

## m_mamoon

*ما شاء الله عليك يا غاسا
[aldl]http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-sjc1/hs554.snc3/30324_109338842442983_100001006029637_61204_542545  _n.jpg[/aldl]

[aldl]http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs534.snc3/30324_109338775776323_100001006029637_61197_280354  2_n.jpg[/aldl]

[aldl]http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs514.ash1/30324_109338845776316_100001006029637_61205_416133  7_n.jpg[/aldl]

[aldl]http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-sjc1/hs554.snc3/30324_109338849109649_100001006029637_61206_561717  7_n.jpg[/aldl]

[aldl]http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-sjc1/hs554.snc3/30324_109338869109647_100001006029637_61209_375068  0_n.jpg[/aldl]
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*ما فى كلام
*

----------


## nona

*100 مائة ياغاسروكا
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*غاسا يا بطل.... اخرست السن المنظراتية
*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*اخرس السن المنظراتية
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*ياربي مامون ابو شيبة قال شنو
                        	*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*نجم المريخ الاول
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*سرني مروركم
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

سرني مروركم



وسررتنا بعملك الرائع 
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*الم اقل لكم ان غاسروكا بطل وسوف تشهد له كل الالسن بالتميز غاسروكا هذا من نثل الزمن الجميل شبيه فى لعبه بكمال عبد الغنى
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*مشكور علي المجهود
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




 مشكور علي المجهود





لا شكر على واجب يا ابو اية
*

----------


## ودالمحجوب

*اتمني ان يكون بقيه اللاعبين بنفس الحماس والصبر والغيره
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*الله يحفظه ... الراجل ده بحرارة قلبه دى بس ... ما بينشطب ... وشكراً جميلاً ود المامون.
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




 الله يحفظه ... الراجل ده بحرارة قلبه دى بس ... ما بينشطب ... وشكراً جميلاً ود المامون.





مشكور على المرور يا محمدين
*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*ماشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*ان شاءالله سوف يكون له شان كبير فى المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*قاسا يامعلم ...
*

----------


## تينا

*عمل رائع ياود المامون
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*توقعك تالقهوا منذ ان اتي الي الزعيم _وهو إضافه حقيقيه
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*والله ماف كلام يا ود مامون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ننتظره مدافع افريقاء الاول
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*بألامس لعب كرة قوية ...ولكن اصابته العين
                        	*

----------


## ابوايلاف

*يعطيك العافية غاسروكا ونتمنى ان تكون اصابتك طفيفة في مباراة الاهلي امس
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




يعطيك العافية غاسروكا ونتمنى ان تكون اصابتك طفيفة في مباراة الاهلي امس



انشاء الله يا رب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوايلاف
					

يعطيك العافية غاسروكا ونتمنى ان تكون اصابتك طفيفة في مباراة الاهلي امس



يارب تكون الاصاب طفيفة يارب
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

بألامس لعب كرة قوية ...ولكن اصابته العين



دى تكون عين منو يا ود مأمون؟؟؟؟الكلام ليك يا المطير عينيك
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

دى تكون عين منو يا ود مأمون؟؟؟؟الكلام ليك يا المطير عينيك



ابو كدايس بتاع الجلافيط :1 (23):
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




دى تكون عين منو يا ود مأمون؟؟؟؟الكلام ليك يا المطير عينيك



غايتو انا طوال قاعد اقول ماشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم محمود الريس

*دا المدافع الذى كنا نبحث عنه قوة وصلابة حرارة قلب ياريت يجد الفرصة الكاملة
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*بزكرنى فتحى فرج الله ابو بت
*

----------


## أبو علي

*بتعرف فتحى فرج الله يا ود مامون
*

----------


## acba77

*بعد دا ما راي اب شيبة
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*كانو حايودروك ياغاسا والحمد لله انو تاني مافي واحد يقدر يقول بمب
*

----------


## ودالعلياب

*ياريت يشارك باستمرار
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله
*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*ماف اي كلام
                        	*

----------


## wadrahim

*البقنع لينا كاربوني العجوز دا منو؟
إتخيلوا لو كان لعب مباراة الهليل بدل الباشا او سفاري هل كان بإمكان الهداف أبو بلنتى أو مهند الطاهر أن يحرزا أهداف؟
                        	*

----------


## Zool

*لكن كاربوني ليه ما بعتمد علي بعد ما اثبت جدارتو في عدد من المباريات.. ياريت لو كان اشركوهو في مبارتنا الاخيرة من الجلافيط
*

----------


## اباتشيه

*من البقووووووووووول البقله في الابريق ياخوااااااااااااني
*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*نامل ان يشركه الجهاز الفنى فى قادم المباريات اساسيا
                        	*

----------


## اباتشيه

*ياليت ياعبده في ظل هاذي الظروف الحرجة التي يمر بها المريخ ان يدفع به في التشكيله الاساسيه بدل عن سفاري العريس وعلي اعتقادي غاسا وطارق مختار هايهدو جبل مع بعض 
*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*ذلك ما كنا نبغ
                        	*

----------


## mazin90

*غاسا يا رائع ... الى متى ستظل حبيس الدكة؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## علي احمد الصديق

*غاسا  يا بطل
                        	*

----------

